# Need Help Identifying Early Elgin



## Turtle (May 15, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm a newbie here. I recently got interested in older bikes. I have ridden classic racing bikes most my life but because of neck problems in the last few years am now interested in something I can be a little more upright on.

I just purchased this on ebay and am awaiting delivery. It is a ladies Elgin. I am wondering if it might have originally had a tank on it and what model it might be. I can't tell from the pics but guess it might not have original paint on it.






I have other vehicles I work on as well (a '65 VW bug and a '69 BSA Lightning motorcycle). Any help getting started on this little project would be appreciated.

Cheers 

Paula (Turtle)


----------



## imfastareyou (May 15, 2008)

Paula-

late 30s early 40s.  here is a picture of mine of similar vintage...

yours looks clean but I think that is a repaint.


----------



## kunzog (May 15, 2008)

Here is a pic of my original paint Elgin. Mine has a tank but your frame is a little different than mine and I dont think yours had a tank. Repaint yours with a two tone paint scheme and add white wall tires and you will have a nice bike.


----------



## Turtle (May 15, 2008)

Wow guys! This is all great information. 

So it looks like I need the front decorative braces (I am sure there is a name for them that I have yet to learn), A proper luggage rack, and a headlight to be basically complete. It looks like my front sprocket is different from the one on the other bikes. Both of your's are solid whereas mine has cut outs. 

The paint job looks relatively easy to reproduce. 

Is is OK if I save copies of both of your bikes to use as reference?

Thanks again, I am sure I will have more questions as I receive the bike and get started on it.

Cheers,

Paula (Turtle)


----------



## Turtle (May 15, 2008)

Wow, thanks Ol'tin bender! I'm going to see if I can pull up the one's on eBay in completed sales. You guys are the best!

So, I am guessing late-mid 1930s. Maybe 1937-8. Does that seem about right?


----------



## imfastareyou (May 15, 2008)

yeah you can find a rack and the rods pretty easily on ebay.  also have you been to nostalgic.net?  http://www.nostalgic.net/elgin.htm  wealth of info and pictures there...

it looks like a rider as is though, so enjoy it!


----------



## Turtle (May 16, 2008)

That's great. I had already looked at those truss rods on eBay. It's good to know he is a good person to deal with. I couldn't quite tell how those truss rods attach at the top. It looks like there needs to be a bracket. I Think I will probably wait to contact him until I actually have the bike in hand. It is good to see that the parts should be fairly easy to obtain at a good price. Regarding the headlight. It looks very similar to the Delta light as below.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120262228540

Is this correct?

Cheers,

Paula


----------



## RMS37 (May 18, 2008)

Hi

I just posted some information on girl?s Elgins on another thread (see ?Help Identifying Elgin Year thread).  The girl?s ?Miss America?, as on eBay, is an incredible bike and is the pinnacle of the girl?s Murray-Ohio built Elgins. 

As I noted in the other post, the ?Miss America? style tank will not fit your frame as the brace it covers is different. That tank also requires the cast shroud to close the front of the tank. 

The other two girls Elgin?s pictured in the above posts are both Westfield built models and differ considerably from your bike.  Your bike was available in several configurations some of which didn?t use a tank or truss rods.  The tank that fits your frame looks somewhat like the tank on Kunzog?s bike but is obviously a different shape to fit your frame. 

Likewise, not all versions came with a headlight, The existence or absence of a mounting hole in the front fender will be proof of how your bike was equipped.

The correct headlight is a ?front load? Delta Torpedo.  The lens and bezel are removable and the batteries are inserted through the front.  The ?top load? version with the removable top is a later headlite and is not specifically correct but, they are the same general shape and the top load is easier to find and work on if necessary.

I will try to post a picture of the correct tank when I get a chance.

Phil


----------



## Turtle (May 19, 2008)

Wow!, What incredibly helpful information.

So it looks like my bike is a 1938-42 Murray built bike which may or may not have had tank and installed lights and truss rods.

I still haven't received the bike and it will probably be another couple of weeks before it gets here. I don't want to start spending money on parts until I have the bike in hand. In the meantime, I just ordered the Hurd and Gordens book

Collectable Elgin/J.C. Higgins/Hawthorne


Thanks again, guys!

Paula (Turtle)


----------



## Turtle (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi All,

I just wanted to post a quick up-date lest anyone think I have disappeared. I am actually STILL waiting on delivery for my bike. First, I was out of town, then we had some shipping delays on the sellers end. Finally, he was really dragging his feet getting it out and I had to initiate a dispute on ebay. (This was only the second time I have ever had to resort to that). The bike was eventually shipped on June 30 but DHL routed it the wrong direction in Waco. They tell me I WILL have the bike on Monday.

In the meantime I have gotten my copy of the Elgin, J.C. Higgins, Hawthorn Book and have been trying to get a better feel for my bike that way. 

The ones that look closest are the 1938-9 Elgin Girl's Sports model though there are some slight discrepancies. I really won't be able to tell any more clearly until I actually get the bike in my possession. 

I hope everyone is having a happy and safe July 4th. My special thanks to any of you that have sacrificed to keep our country free.

Regards,

Turtle (Paula)


----------

